# SX doms: Is One of your Parents Also an SX dom?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

- Is one of your parents an SX dom?

- What is your e-type, instincts & JCF and theirs? (If you know it)

- What is your relationship like with this parent?


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> - Is one of your parents an SX dom?
> 
> - What is your relationship like with this parent?


I am pretty sure both of them are. Can't stand them.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

*- Is one of your parents an SX dom?*
My father

*- What is your e-type, instincts & JCF and theirs?
*Me: 4w3-8w7-7w8 Sx/Sp ENFP
Him: 7w8-8w7-3w4 Sx/Sp ENTP

*- What is your relationship like with this parent?
*Intense. Inspirational. Strikingly similar to each other, which caused lots of blow-ups when I was young, but makes for a good creative (and sometimes business) relationship now, and also a trusting bond. We get each other when nobody else does, but can also grate at each other's nerves deeper than anyone else. I think the whole forum has heard about this already :laughing:


Feel free to write much more in depth answers - I will probably do so when I have more time.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

@Animal my aunt is an sx dom and she looks like she is my mother, more than my mother ever has. She has been my friend and confidante since I was a little kid and she always treated me with respect for my intellect and never as a child. I read her diaries in my teens at her age. She one of my main inspirations, shes mouthy like me and wild. She too was the popular girl who was a secret nerd with her obsession with national geographic and documentaries on crime and history. Loves her power tools too, dissecting things to fix them.. Basically me, 16 years older. 

I would say she is a 825 sx/sp if I had to type her.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Nope.

Me: 6w7-4w3-8w7 sx/so IEI
Mom: 6w7-1w2-2w1 sp/so ESI
Dad: 8w7-3w2-7w? so/sx SLE

It's all good. Cannot complain.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

My dad is I think an sx/so 8w7 ENTP. If I were to infer a tri-type I would probably say 8w7-5w6-3w4. As his tri-type is almost identical to mine I can see a lot of similarities between the two of us, even though our MBTI are very different. We get along well, and can talk about all kinds of things that make others uncomfortable. For example, we can talk about "politically correct" topics freely. I'm not sure what role being both sx/so might have, but it might manifest in that neither of us seem to be greatly inhibited, if that makes sense.

My mother is likely a 2w3-9w1-6w7 so/sx ENFJ. In some ways I am closer with her than with my father. I think a lot of that comes from both being NF. I have to admit though that I kind of blank out a lot of the time she is talking, as she really likes to gossip and talk about the social dynamics of our neighborhood.

One thing that I've noticed though is that both my parents being SP-last has definitely had an influence on me and my siblings. None of us except my SP-4 sister are really great with finances, etc. and I think it is partly because it was never emphasized growing up. It's kind of ridiculous how SP-last my parents are sometimes. For example, even though my dad has some health problems he insists on drinking wine and having huge desserts all the time. :0


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Animal said:


> - Is one of your parents an SX dom?
> 
> - What is your e-type, instincts & JCF and theirs? (If you know it)
> 
> - What is your relationship like with this parent?


No, not sx first.

I'm 5w4 sx/sp. Don't know my JCF. 
Mom: 9w1 sp/sx (fairly certain)
Dad: 6w5 sp/sx (fairly certain)

My relationship with both parents is healthy. I get along with both really well, but I feel a bit more understood by my dad and more similar to him as well. My parents are very happy together and very much in love but they also both lack the sense of intensity that I have. I don't know what my type 7 brothers stacking is (likely so/sx or sx/so), but I think my type 4 brother is also sx first. I'm still unsure of my partners stacking as well, but I don't believe he's sx first.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Animal said:


> - Is one of your parents an SX dom?
> 
> - What is your e-type, instincts & JCF and theirs? (If you know it)
> 
> - What is your relationship like with this parent?


I don't think either of my parents are an SX dom. I'm 6w5 4w5 9w1 SX/SO/SP INTP. My mom is a 5w4 1 4 SP/SX/SO INTJ. My dad is a 9w1 2 5 INTP, and he's either SO/SP or SP/SO. I have a great relationship with both of my parents.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

mom: 4? ENFP

her ex: 8? INTJ

--both may be sx-first; ex seems to be so last, my mom seems to be sp-last

mom: really a great person, just has terrible judgement and seeks her strength in a mate instead of herself. we get along very well--and by that i mean that neither of us feels the need to ever hold our tongues with the other (not that we have to very often); was always more of a "friend" than a "mom".

ex: tumultuous. out of the three of us (siblings), i'm the only one he had any respect for (it was obvious in the differences in how he treated us). we got along about 10% of the time, and could joke and have interesting conversation--but the other 90% we just tore at each other. even if it got "personal", it never stayed there long--we were both pretty good at coexisting together by being able to put pettiness aside after it riled to the surface.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Animal said:


> - Is one of your parents an SX dom?


I think so: mother and father. 




> - What is your e-type, instincts & JCF and theirs? (If you know it)


Mine: 6w7-4w3-1w9 Sx/So ENTP or INFJ
Mother: 6w7-4w3/2w1-9w8 Sx/Sp ISFP 
Father: 7w8-8w7-X Sx/So ExTP




> - What is your relationship like with this parent?


It's not very good. I will not comment on my father, because I don't see him since years. 

But with my mother it's quite a love/hate relationship. She is always trying to control me.. always spying and sneaking around my things. Doesn't respect privacy and boundaries... and no matter what I tell her, she doesn't see the issue. Consequently, we are usually fighting most part of the time.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL, no. My parents are both _extremely _Sx-last. I think both are Sp/So, actually. My father is a CP6w5, and my mother is a phobic 6w7. Both very practical, serious, very similar to each other in terms of values, traditions, being conservative, and the like. They're also both SJs.. fairly sure my mother is an ESFJ and my dad is an ISTJ. I often feel like I'm adopted :laughing: 

But, I've gotten used to it. I don't agonize over how radically different we are anymore, I just try to pretend it's not there, and I'm sure they do the same.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> I often feel like I'm adopted :laughing:


Can't blame you... you're about as SX as it comes. That's interesting that they're both SX last. Do you have siblings?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm pretty strongly sx/sp but neither of my parents have an SX component. My dad was much more SO and my mom more SP. My sister isn't SX either.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

No.

Mom: ESTJ 3w4 so/sp
Dad: IxTP (likely ISTP) 1w2 so/sp

I'm not particularly close to them and quite irked by my father at times more often than not. My father can be very smothering and patronizingly self-righteous while my mother is very distant and sometimes I find her not so genuine.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope. Dad is an 9w1? I think. Sp/so maybe. Not sure. Sp definitely anyway. Mom no fucking clue as I was too young to remember. It was likely her death that made me into an sx type to begin with (and a combination of dad turning workaholic).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

nope. they're both Sp/So :tongue:


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> nope. they're both Sp/So :tongue:


Ew. Double buzzkill?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Ew. Double buzzkill?


yeah lol

on the flip side, double financial security and billed paid for isn't so bad :tongue:


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Animal said:


> 1. Is one of your parents an SX dom?
> 2. What is your e-type, instincts & JCF and theirs? (If you know it)
> 3. What is your relationship like with this parent?


1. No. My mother is probably Sp/So and my dad is likely Sp/Sx.
2. Me, 4w5 (or maybe a 1?), Sx/Sp, INFJ. Mother is a 2 and some kind of SFJ. Dad is probably 8w9 ISTP.
3. Mostly cordial but a bit distant, despite living with them.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Me: 3w4 Sx/So. INFP.

Father: 2w3 So/Sp. ESFJ.

Mother: 9w1 Sp/So. INFJ.

I have a really good relationship with both parents. We clash sometimes because I can be quite emotional, aggressive, ambitious, and destructive at times. I was a pretty bad kid growing up so they had their hands full with me, but we've always gotten along well. I relate to my mother more though.

Now that I think about it, I think I may be the only Sx dom in my entire family. I can't even think of anyone in my extended family except for my great uncle.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Animal said:


> Can't blame you... you're about as SX as it comes. That's interesting that they're both SX last. Do you have siblings?


Based on the replies in this thread, as well as what I have personally observed in my experience, it seems that people are far more likely to "inherit" their parents' blind spot (or secondary instinct) rather than their dominant instinct. It makes sense. For instance, take my sp-dom father. He always made sure that there was food on the table, a comfortable house to live in, and other sp-related concerns. Therefore, none of that ever concerned me because, well, it was always provided for me. Which is why I believe it's much more uncommon to share the same dominant instinct as one of your parents. Generally, I think we're more concerned with what we lacked in childhood as opposed to what we had.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

CasuallyBelligerent said:


> Based on the replies in this thread, as well as what I have personally observed in my experience, it seems that people are far more likely to "inherit" their parents' blind spot (or secondary instinct) rather than their dominant instinct. It makes sense. For instance, take my sp-dom father. He always made sure that there was food on the table, a comfortable house to live in, and other sp-related concerns. Therefore, none of that ever concerned me because, well, it was always provided for me. Which is why I believe it's much more uncommon to share the same dominant instinct as one of your parents. Generally, I think we're more concerned with what we lacked in childhood as opposed to what we had.


At this point I'm not sure if something is more likely or less likely. I'm 99% sure my father and I are both Sx/Sp.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

My dad was but I'm not - we were both 6s.
I have 2 siblings who have it as maybe dominant, one of those that I'm more certain about.


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> LOL, no. My parents are both _extremely _Sx-last. I think both are Sp/So, actually. My father is a CP6w5, and my mother is a phobic 6w7. Both very practical, serious, very similar to each other in terms of values, traditions, being conservative, and the like. They're also both SJs.. fairly sure my mother is an ESFJ and my dad is an ISTJ. I often feel like I'm adopted :laughing:
> 
> But, I've gotten used to it. I don't agonize over how radically different we are anymore, I just try to pretend it's not there, and I'm sure they do the same.


Ack, this is just like me, haha. My dad's an ISTJ 9(w1?) and my mum's probably an ISTJ 6. Both of them are strongly sp first, and I suspect that they're both sp/so. I don't think they really knew what to do with me (INFP 9w1 sx/sp); my sister types as an INFP, although it's hard to pin down what she is exactly in anything. To be honest, my parents are pretty accepting although I think dealing with my whimsy and moodiness as a kid must've been difficult.

I do feel like being brought up in a strongly sp environment (especially with an overly cautious mother) has led to me having an overdeveloped sp and I can definitely relate to the 'blocking' and internal conflict present in sx/sp types.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

CasuallyBelligerent said:


> Based on the replies in this thread, as well as what I have personally observed in my experience, it seems that people are far more likely to "inherit" their parents' blind spot (or secondary instinct) rather than their dominant instinct. It makes sense. For instance, take my sp-dom father. He always made sure that there was food on the table, a comfortable house to live in, and other sp-related concerns. Therefore, none of that ever concerned me because, well, it was always provided for me. Which is why I believe it's much more uncommon to share the same dominant instinct as one of your parents. Generally, I think we're more concerned with what we lacked in childhood as opposed to what we had.


That's very accurate in many cases. I had the _*same*_ experience with the SP instinct. My parents always made sure everything practical was covered, always worrying and double checking, being overly cautious (a mix of core 6 and Sp). As a result, I never really had to deal with those things. I've never been in a situation where I had to take care of them, if anything I've experienced an overload of SP all my life. It gets suffocating, and dull. At the same time, this kind of upbringing made me more down-to-earth than your typical Sx/So. Which makes sense, I can't have picked up _nothing_ from them :laughing:

And yes, Sx lacks severely in my immediate family. That could be part of the reason why I'm so concerned with it. ^^^


----------

